

Ask HN: In light of recent events, what Dropbox alternatives do you recommend? - jasongullickson


======
dmc
Oft touted on HN here is tarsnap[1] and rsync.net[2]. They both have different
pricing models, and both seem to focus on security.

[1] - <http://www.tarsnap.com/> [2] - <http://www.rsync.net/>

~~~
HNIsMyFav
I looked at TarSnap and I dont quite get it. I am using Dropbox now. Do I keep
my files in the same structure and manually tar them and upload? Does the tar
and upload happen automatically? The site doesn't quite explain how I get my
files up...What about the always in-sync features like DropBox?

------
sdfjkl
This could happen to any other online file storage provider too. So depending
on your needs, you're probably best off encrypting your files yourself before
storing them online.

------
runjake
None. I'm not so hot on Dropbox right now, but they're still probably your
best bet.

Just encrypt everything even remotely private in an Apple DMG or Truecrypt
volume.

------
tuxguy
I tried UbuntuOne for the first time yesterday, but was awfully slow
especially compared to Dropbox

------
shii
Wua.la and Tarsnap

------
pissmonkey
www.skyfile.co it has a easy API

